# Carpet Of Plants



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't have this particular situation, but I've always wondered how ppl clean their tanks that are completely full of plants. How do you go about cleaning the gravel or is it no longer needed? I love the look of a tank that is carpeted with plants.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow....49 views and nobody has any ideas. This is strange most P-furians are ready to blast an answer. Alright friends, I was just curious, it's ok.

Thanks,
Sacrifice


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

You dont gravel vac a planted tank the same way you do a fake planted tank. I just carefully run my siphon over the top layer to remove any fallen leaves, food or debris. I dont want to disturb my roots or the nutrients in the Flourite.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a large fine mesh net and move it back and fourth an inch from the bottom. The net catches all the junk. works well.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Wow....49 views and nobody has any ideas. This is strange most P-furians are ready to blast an answer. Alright friends, I was just curious, it's ok.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sacrifice


 Sorry, i thought this was an old thread, but i guess the one i was thinking of is a different one.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I never bothered, the cherry shrimp and assorted tetras always did well for me.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

too much caridinae and too many plants to syphone my tank so... only 10% change water each week and scissor job when i see a leaf going from green to yellow. Not so much...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I wasn't nagging, but I guess I've just gotten spoiled over the years with this great forum. I kind of thought that maybe there was not need to vac if the entire floor was plants. Thanks for all the kind response.

Right here is why the P-furian nation is so great....I made a semi snotty bump and not a single person hassled me about it. Thanks guys and sorry about the snotty bump.

Peace,
Sacrifice


----------

